# DIY fan controller



## EnglishLion (Mar 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried doing a DIY fan controller.  I've got a spare panel for the front of my case, all I'd need to do is drill some holes and wire in some potentiometers.  However, I've no idea what type/rating of potentiometers to use.


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 16, 2006)

Ohh come on someone must have a linky.....


what about www modfathers dude?
(They still around,is that allowed on this forum)



I know there are answers to this,cos ive seen posts before.But i believe its cheaper to get a ready made.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2006)

http://forums.bigfootcomputers.com/showthread.php?t=15616&highlight=fan+controller


----------

